# S2 DTiVos and Zipper - 6.2a or 6.4a?



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

What is the performance reason to use S2 DTiVo software 6.4a instead of 6.2a?

Will the Zipper work just fine with 6.4a?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

There no performance issue, but MRV and HMO were removed in 6.4a, so I always use 6.2a. I've never tried the Zipper on 6.4a, but I believe others have reported it works.


----------

